
The effect of statins on average survival in randomised trials - kldavis4
http://bmjopen.bmj.com/content/5/9/e007118
======
chrisbennet
_" Results 6 studies for primary prevention and 5 for secondary prevention
with a follow-up between 2.0 and 6.1 years were identified. Death was
postponed between −5 and 19 days in primary prevention trials and between −10
and 27 days in secondary prevention trials. The median postponement of death
for primary and secondary prevention trials were 3.2 and 4.1 days,
respectively."_

------
kldavis4
Conclusion from the study: "Statin treatment results in a surprisingly small
average gain in overall survival within the trials’ running time. For patients
whose life expectancy is limited or who have adverse effects of treatment,
withholding statin therapy should be considered."

~~~
wyldfire
Interesting caveat: "We have only focused on all-cause mortality. Other
outcomes may also be relevant, for example, non-fatal cardiovascular end
points."

